
Why Companies Like Lyft, Uber, Postmates, Instacart etc Will Never Be Profitable - donmcc
https://hackernoon.com/why-companies-like-lyft-uber-postmates-instacart-etc-will-never-be-profitable-ecdfde647175#.lcoo6lhn5
======
Zekio
I would have guessed it was because you can't really apply economies of scale
to it, guess I was wrong

